

New Behavior By Design Video - nireyal
http://www.nirandfar.com/2012/07/behaviorbydesignvideo.html

======
bryanlanders
Great talk! The search for rewards (tribe, hunt, self) part goes by quickly,
so I went looking for the slides:
[http://www.scribd.com/doc/95259116/Behavior-Engineering-
Inno...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/95259116/Behavior-Engineering-Innovation-
Endeavors)

~~~
nireyal
Thanks, glad you liked it.

------
thetrumanshow
Nir, this was a great video. I took a lot of notes. Great stuff!

~~~
nireyal
Thank you

